# runde auswahl



## jonathan (16. Januar 2002)

hallo

gibts irgendwo auch ein tutorial wie man mit der auswahl umgehe kann ? speziell mit der runden ?

oder tutorials die die grundlegenden dinge von photoshop erklären ?

wäre echt cool wenn jemand was wei0ß.

gruß
jonathan


----------



## Sovok (16. Januar 2002)

ungehn is ziemlich allgemein
was willst denn machen?


----------



## Meister Eder (16. Januar 2002)

also eigentlich kann man mit ner auswahl alles machen.
ausweiten, verziehen, abrunden, usw....

schreib mal genauer was du willst, dann kann man dir schon helfen

greetz

eder


----------



## stiffy (16. Januar 2002)

also ich denk ma da gibts net viel zu wissen... 
-shift halten und kreis ziehen -> perfekt runder kreis
-shift und strg halten und kreis ziehen -> perfekt runder kreis mit mittelpunkt am mauszeiger


----------



## jonathan (16. Januar 2002)

danke erstmal....

ich hab mal kurz ne kleine grafik gemacht.
da hab ich ne auswahl mit dem lasso gemacht.. also sehr ungenau.

jetzt will ich sowas in der art machen, bloß größer und mit schönen kurven und geraden.

ich hoff ihr wisst was ich mein.....


----------



## jonathan (16. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von stiffy _
> *also ich denk ma da gibts net viel zu wissen...
> -shift halten und kreis ziehen -> perfekt runder kreis
> -shift und strg halten und kreis ziehen -> perfekt runder kreis mit mittelpunkt am mauszeiger *



hi stiffy

ja das stimmt... aber mir ist nicht klar wie ich dann komplette strukturen machen kann


----------



## Sovok (16. Januar 2002)

auswahl machen

auswahl + shift halten = auswahl hinzufügen

auswahl + alt oder strg = auswahl abziehn

weiss grad nich so genau... hab den kopf mit php voll =)


----------



## nanda (16. Januar 2002)

@jonathan
ich würde dir das pfad-werkzeug empfehlen. deine kurven werden damit super-smoooooth und die geraden, naja eben super-gerade.

veränderungen gehen damit schneller als mit einer auswahl oder maske.

hinsichtlich ps-grundlagen empfehle ich dir die "ichhoffeenglischistkeinproblem"-seite hier:
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/photoshop/

wirklich sinnvoll und zum lernen unverzichtbar ist auch die (deutsche) schnellreferenzkarte zu ps 6 (pdf-file).


----------



## Chilli (17. Januar 2002)

zu deiner 1. frage http://www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html
und vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/frames01.htm zu deiner 2.
*g*


----------



## jonathan (17. Januar 2002)

hallo

danke nochmal an alle.
ich hab jetzt noch was zu pfaden gefunden was wirklich hilfreich war.
mit pfaden ist das echt einfach so was hinzubekommen.

hier der link :
sogar auf deutsch *fg*

http://www.nativenetwork.de/webwork/grafiksource_pfade.html

gruß
jonathan


----------

